# Invalid Partition Table



## simpsonphan (Sep 30, 2008)

I just installed a new HDD into my HP Pavilion zv6000 laptop. I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS Desktop edition and I get the following message:

PXE:E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM

invalid partition table

I reset the bios to defaults and the same thing happens. I have turned off the nic card in the bios, and move the CD Drive up so the laptop will boot from the CD and I still get the same thing. I checked the HDD in the bios and it passed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

It looks to me like you are having a problem with your hdd and network card. I would check and make sure that all your cables are connected correctly and that there aren't any loose things on the inside. 



> PXE:E61: Media test failure, check cable
> PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM


"PXE" is pronounced "Pixie". This means that you are trying to boot off of your network card and you don't have it plugged into a network with PXE services (used for imaging and thin clients) when you start your computer. If you can turn off network booting in your bios. You should only need to alter your boot order and make sure the hard disk is tried before the network card.

Cheers!


----------



## Zekea (May 1, 2014)

To wmorri,
THANK YOU! 
I am attempting my first computer reformat and have been trying to get windows to boot for a while. Your response solved my issue!


----------

